# need a handbook for a bessacarr e765 (2003) DEPERATE PLEASE!



## 104089 (Apr 24, 2007)

* PLEASE HELP,I BOUGHT A BESSACARR E765 (2003) AND I DONT HAVE THE HANDBOOK,CANT GET HOLD OF THE SELLER SURPRISE SURPRISE,THE LEISURE BATTERY IS MISSING ,SO IS THE GAS REGULATOR! BEEN WELL AND TRUELY RIPPED OFF :evil: ,DOES ANY ONE OUT THERE HAVE A HANDBOOK TO THIS MODEL THAT THEY DONT NEED OR KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE FROM,WE DONT KNOW HOW TO USE ANYTHING ,LIKE HOW DO WE EMPTY THE WASTE? THERE WAS A LEVER ON MY LAST ONE BUT NOT ON THIS ONE,ANY ADVISE WOULD BE REALLY APPRECHIATED THANK YOU*


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Hanbook*

Hello

We may be able to help with a handbook. Please send us an email with your details to [email protected]

Regards

Kath


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: need a handbook for a bessacarr e765 (2003) DEPERATE PLE*



s8ndr said:


> * PLEASE HELP,I BOUGHT A BESSACARR E765 (2003) AND I DONT HAVE THE HANDBOOK,CANT GET HOLD OF THE SELLER SURPRISE SURPRISE,THE LEISURE BATTERY IS MISSING ,SO IS THE GAS REGULATOR! BEEN WELL AND TRUELY RIPPED OFF :evil: ,DOES ANY ONE OUT THERE HAVE A HANDBOOK TO THIS MODEL THAT THEY DONT NEED OR KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE FROM,WE DONT KNOW HOW TO USE ANYTHING ,LIKE HOW DO WE EMPTY THE WASTE? THERE WAS A LEVER ON MY LAST ONE BUT NOT ON THIS ONE,ANY ADVISE WOULD BE REALLY APPRECHIATED THANK YOU*


*

Unreal, where did you buy from?*


----------

